# Software version 9.0-4.2.0



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

My Stream 4K just updated to software version 9.0-4.2.0. No information that I can see regarding changes or updates. I am creating this thread for discussion.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Lenonn said:


> My Stream 4K just updated to software version 9.0-4.2.0. No information that I can see regarding changes or updates. I am creating this thread for discussion.


Its most likely their black screen fix


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes. My one is updating now, and that's what it said it addressed. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Just downloaded my system update .. it brought back the Tivo Stream App that I had disabled .. I'll let it go and see what happens next few days. Otherwise, everything seems ok.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

xberk said:


> Just downloaded my system update .. it brought back the Tivo Stream App that I had disabled .. I'll let it go and see what happens next few days. Otherwise, everything seems ok.


Most updates will re-enable it.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyCarrot (Sep 15, 2020)

The Dolby Atmos passthrough audio issue is still not fixed. It's still no sound.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Stream app stayed disabled after the update on both of my de-TiVo Stream 4ks.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

osu1991 said:


> Stream app stayed disabled after the update on both of my de-TiVo Stream 4ks.


 Update only made it to one of my TS4K's so far, but same behavior: Stream app stayed disabled.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Still waiting on them to fix the HDR always on


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Guess that's why my faux-K Epson is immune. No hdr. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

"available on". Does that mean we have to initiate the process?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I upgraded one of my Stream's yesterday. It crashes every few minutes now (both HBO Max and Disney+ used). It never crashed before.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> I upgraded one of my Stream's yesterday. It crashes every few minutes now (both HBO Max and Disney+ used). It never crashed before.


Might not be ideal, but you can do a hard reset and see if that fixes it.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Hah, I might have to do that. I just did one earlier in the week to fix my AV volume remote issue (which it did fix it).


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Hah, I might have to do that. I just did one earlier in the week to fix my AV volume remote issue (which it did fix it).


My one TS4k forgets my receiver on a daily basis. It's quite annoying. I have a 2nd one in the same room, and I use the NAD codes to control the amp. That one has been solid.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

How can I tell what version of Android TV the Stream is running? Im having a problem with the MotorTrend app and they are asking me about versions.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

SCSIRAID said:


> How can I tell what version of Android TV the Stream is running? Im having a problem with the MotorTrend app and they are asking me about versions.


Settings - > Device Preferences - > About.

Version 9

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Settings - > Device Preferences - > About.
> 
> Version 9
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Thanks, I saw that but figured it was the version number of the whole Tivo SW load rather than the version of the android tv part of the sw load.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Mine is still crashing after I did a Reset and set everything up again. Hulu has crashed a few times in the last hour taking me back to the Home Screen.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> Mine is still crashing after I did a Reset and set everything up again. Hulu has crashed a few times in the last hour taking me back to the Home Screen.


Is it just Hulu now? Or are the others still crashing too?

Might not hurt to contact tivo. Maybe the update didn't flash right.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't know if anything else was crashing. I was only running Hulu to see if it would crash like I had seen with HBOMax and Disney+ previously. I have 3 of these and saw my bedroom one updated last night. I only use the one that is crashing for apps that aren't available on LG WebOS like HBOMax, Shudder, and DC Universe. I use the bedroom one for all video content in that room. My 3rd one rarely gets used since my wife would rather watch videos on her phone instead of the big TV in the same room. 

I don't know if I can reflash or revert the firmware on the crashing one. I assume the Reset only does settings/apps and not the firmware.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm stumped on this one. I bought a new one since they are only 40 bucks now and I lost one of my remotes. This one is crashing now too! 

I've tried ethernet vs wifi, usb vs outlet, new power cables vs old power cables, different electrical outlets, and different hdmi connections. They all crash back to desktop after 5-15 minutes. I have 2 other Streams that never have crashed (those 2 are on 2 different Samsung TVs. The ones that crash are on my LG CX TV. The next thing I'm going to have to try is taking one of the ones from the Samsung TVs and run it on my LG for a while and see if if crashes there.

The crash manifests itself by going to black screen for a few seconds, then showing an animated wait circle, and then showing the home screen.

The original Stream didn't crash for the first couple of months on my LG.

EDIT: Ok, well that answers that. I plugged in one of my Stream 4Ks from the other room that never crashes into my LG and it crashed within 2 mins while watching HBO Max. There's something going on between the LG and Stream devices. I have no issues with any other HDMI device I have plugged into my LG (PS5, PS4, Switch, Wii U, PC).


----------

